

New Center for Impact and Innovation in Seattle - tutu
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/hub-seattle-finds-home-pioneer-square-hopes-create-social-entrepreneurial/

======
volandovengo
This is pretty exciting news - there are so many non-profits in Seattle, it's
pretty sweet that they'll be a central place for social entrepreneurs to work
from together.

Seems like Seattle is heating up overall with SURF incubator, another co-
working space for Start-ups, opening up just a few blocks away from this
location.

~~~
nickbarnwell
Bingcubator is also moving rather quickly from everything I've heard. Going to
be interesting to see what comes out of there.

------
chocoheadfred
Great to hear. Congrats. Wish we had something like this in Charlotte, or I
could just move to Seattle.

~~~
justauser
Or you could just head down to the Steele Creek area or further south to the
hotbed of Fort Mill. On a serious note, you haven't explored the Triangle?

~~~
pault
I'm from Seattle visiting Winston for the summer. I was hoping to do some
networking here but I haven't been able to find anything industry related.
Aside from a few graphic design firms it seems to be a bit of a ghost town.
Any ideas?

~~~
justauser
Charlotte really suffered with the financial mess as BOFA and Wachovia were
the heart of the city. Winston Salem and Greensboro don't have a lot to offer.
Asheville is one my favorite cities but just doesn't have a lot going on
either unless you're on your own.

The Triangle really is a good place. You've got UNC@Chapel Hill, NC State and
Duke all within a short(car) distance. Cisco and NetApp have a large presence
out on Kit Creek in the Park in Cary. At the time I left that area I believe
Cisco's campus was 12 or 13 buildings and NetApp was up to 4. IBM still has a
significant footprint there. And Red Hat is headquartered there.

There is a lot of small startup stuff happening in Durham(American Tobacco
District).

Here's a good resource:
[http://www.downtowndurhamstartups.com/content/startup+direct...](http://www.downtowndurhamstartups.com/content/startup+directory/8880)

Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill-Morrisville-Cary-Apex : Take your pick and you'll
find a lot going on. On a map basically look at the intersection of Highway 55
and 54 and you're looking at the center from everything.

